# Spring Promotion



## rtabern (Apr 3, 2009)

I signed up for the spring promotion and have done a lot of short rides around Chicago and Milwaukee recently to rack up the double and triple points.

It says the double points post automatically (which they are), but the triple points won't post until after May 10 or something like that.

Just wonder -- why? It doesn't make sense... they should post as you earn them I would think. I mean if the double points post automatically... why wouldn't your triple points post automatically too after you do your 2 round-trips first?

Weird.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw that too, and it doesn't make sense! :blink:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 3, 2009)

Because the computer system can't handle the idea of looking to see if you've made the required 4 trips to now qualify for the triple points instead of the double points. Additionally, since points from earlier trips could actually post after later trips, that could skew the results of which trips get double and which get triple.

So AGR must do the triple points manually, and therefore they won't start doing so until the promotional period is over. No point in looking at multiple accounts multiple times.


----------



## rtabern (Apr 3, 2009)

AlanB said:


> So AGR must do the triple points manually, and therefore they won't start doing so until the promotional period is over. No point in looking at multiple accounts multiple times.


Wow, THAT'S one job I wouldn't want!!


----------



## RRrich (Apr 3, 2009)

I assume that a 100 point qualifying (for triple points) trip will get 100 points whenever they happen to post the regular points, then that evening it will get another 100pts - and when they get around to checking who gets triple points they will give another 100 pts.

Eventually it works out.


----------



## chuljin (Apr 4, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Because the computer system can't handle the idea of looking to see if you've made the required 4 trips to now qualify for the triple points instead of the double points. Additionally, since points from earlier trips could actually post after later trips, that could skew the results of which trips get double and which get triple.
> So AGR must do the triple points manually, and therefore they won't start doing so until the promotional period is over. No point in looking at multiple accounts multiple times.


Great Minds Think Alike.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Apr 6, 2009)

rtabern said:


> I signed up for the spring promotion and have done a lot of short rides around Chicago and Milwaukee recently to rack up the double and triple points.
> It says the double points post automatically (which they are), but the triple points won't post until after May 10 or something like that.
> 
> Just wonder -- why? It doesn't make sense... they should post as you earn them I would think. I mean if the double points post automatically... why wouldn't your triple points post automatically too after you do your 2 round-trips first?
> ...



I took a quickie VAN-PDX r/t trip on 3.26. Only the first segment posted on 4.4. I had to

submit the 'missing points' segment and that took a few days to be credited.

Their site says it takes 2-3 weeks to post so the above I would consider prompt.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Apr 6, 2009)

GoldenSpike said:


> rtabern said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up for the spring promotion and have done a lot of short rides around Chicago and Milwaukee recently to rack up the double and triple points.
> ...


I forgot to add:

A TUK-SEA r/t on 3.31 also for double points has yet to post.


----------



## chuljin (Apr 6, 2009)

GoldenSpike said:


> GoldenSpike said:
> 
> 
> > I took a quickie VAN-PDX r/t trip on 3.26. Only the first segment posted on 4.4. I had to submit the 'missing points' segment and that took a few days to be credited.Their site says it takes 2-3 weeks to post so the above I would consider prompt.
> ...


Despite the gloomy 'please allow 4-6 weeks for the automatic posting of Amtrak transactions', IME it takes about 6-8 days for tickets to post (if, as is usual, they will post at all without intervention). But also note that they don't post on Sundays or Mondays (go figure).

I make no promises on AGR's behalf (or my own), but you *should* see the points for the 3/31 tickets, and indeed the 'other' 3/26 ticket (even if you had not used the missing points form) appear tomorrow or Wednesday.

Whichever day, the base points (and any elite bonus points) should post either between 5 and 6 am or 9 and 10 am (I haven't been tracking long enough to find a pattern yet), and any promo bonus points between 6 and 6:30 pm (all times Pacific).

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 12, 2009)

I booked a trip on the Penny on 3/12 one day BEFORE the promotion said I had to (didn't check my email yet) and my points for the first segment posted as of 6PM EST and then my bonus points (Amtrak is obviously as confused as we are and giving people breathing space) posted as of around 10PM EST.

This supports the conclusion that bonus points for this promo may be handled by a computer system in PST while the usual rail points are put through EST computers.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> This supports the conclusion that bonus points for this promo may be handled by a computer system in PST while the usual rail points are put through EST computers.


Those computers on the *LEFT* coast never get anything *RIGHT*! :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 12, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> This supports the conclusion that bonus points for this promo may be handled by a computer system in PST while the usual rail points are put through EST computers.


Points post to one's account whenever Amtrak transmits the data to the AGR computers. Bonus points post when overnight maintenance and housekeeping procedures run.


----------

